# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Dehaviland!

## Thumper

Hope you have a good day ,your an old fart now  :Wink:  ::  x

----------


## Liz

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday! x

----------


## KCI

Happy Birthday!

----------


## miranda

Hope you had a great day and maybe a wee dram eh night x :Grin:

----------


## merlzin

Happy birthday. :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Many happy returns.  Hope you had a great day.   :Smile:

----------


## trix

> your an old fart now  x


now??

iv kent 'iss guy for ages an he's always bin an auld fart!  :: 

birthday blessin ma pal, many happy returns an all 'at crap. when ye go til make a wish, make sure its a guid aine.....

il be raisin ma litre o' vino til ye later x x x

----------

